# Hoard of the Dragon Queen: WotC & Kobold Press Team Up for the Inaugural Campaign Arc of D&D 5th Edi



## delericho (Aug 21, 2014)

An excellent and informative review. Thanks!

However...



> *Price:* $29.95 (Available from Amazon.com in Hardbound for only $18.28)




I'm afraid I don't like this. That discounted price cannot be guaranteed - either from other suppliers, from other branches of Amazon (it's full-price in the UK), or even from Amazon itself over time.

Surely an impartial review should stick to objective measures, which in this case means the RRP? Otherwise, isn't this advertising, at least for Amazon, if not for WotC's product itself? Or will future reviews likewise give the best discounted price the reviewer has been able to find?

Please don't get me wrong - this is a pretty minor nitpick in an otherwise excellent review, and one that has confirmed my intent to buy this product when I can find it. It's just one thing, out of all that, that seemed out of place.


----------



## callinostros (Aug 22, 2014)

I'll disagree on some points...

I did not like the maps that much. The coloring blurred together making it harder to differentiate areas. Also on some the numbers for locations were too close to the background color and hard to find.

Some of the editing seemed sloppy. There were locations on maps that were never listed in the adventure. For example in the opening encounters #3 and 4 in the village were on the map but never mentioned in the text (I am assuming it was the Temple and Mill). 

To me there seemed like a lot of running from one dungeon level to another. Once you left the town and did the "travel with the bad guys" you entered the 4 level Castle which led to the 3 level Lodge (for which you could role-play but really - killing is the natural default for that location) to be rushed into the cloud castle before it takes off...and its multi- levels. Sure they wrote in scenes for role-play but they also wrote the adventure so that you really didn't have time for that.

To me it seemed rushed.


----------



## callinostros (Aug 22, 2014)

rpt


----------



## callinostros (Aug 22, 2014)

rpt


----------



## trystero (Oct 21, 2014)

I've uploaded a document containing all the errata that I'm aware of, along with clarifications and suggested corrections (mostly from adventure co-writer Steve Winter), at RPGGeek:

http://rpggeek.com/filepage/109184/errata-and-clarifications-fan-compiled


----------



## eric.kiser (Nov 11, 2014)

I am really not enjoying all the non-dragon dragon creatures. It seems to diminish the concept. I had the same problem with Red Hand of Doom.


----------

